
Show HN: Rust library for face detection - atomashpolskiy
https://github.com/atomashpolskiy/rustface#----rustface
======
atomashpolskiy
Hello, HN'ers! This is a port of SeetaFace C++ library to Rust. I've recently
read the (awesome) Rust Programming Language book and could not stand the
temptation to get my hands dirty with some small, but meaningful project.
Cheers :)

